# Diesel Cadillac ATS coming to the US



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/01/08/2013-cadillac-ats-debuts-in-detroit-diesel-engine-confirmed/



> During the presentation, Reuss also confirmed that the ATS will get a diesel engine in its first life-cycle, though specific details are unavailable as of this writing. We know that GM is already working on a small diesel mill for the Cruze sedan, so the new oil-burning ATS could use a version of this engine, if not the same exact one.


Diesel ATS coming!










Now BMW needs to get their **** together and bring me a F30 diesel. I don't mind Cadillac, but I trust BMW more.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Let's hope this one come to fruition. I remember seeing a diesel engine at the Cadillac display at the NAIAS about 4 years ago, and there were rumors at that time about them brining one to the US market then...


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Are the diesel engines coming from their commercial truck line ?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Pat_X5 said:


> Are the diesel engines coming from their commercial truck line ?


Nope. supposed to share a 4 cylinder diesel with the upcoming Diesel Cruze


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@AutoUnion, you mean a $50k car with a 4 cylinder, noway Jose. Nobody is going to buy that, at least JEEP is coming with their I6 Diesel for the Grand Cherokee, although it will be the FIAT version of the DIESEL and not the US made version.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Axel61 said:


> @AutoUnion, you mean a $50k car with a 4 cylinder, noway Jose. Nobody is going to buy that, at least JEEP is coming with their I6 Diesel for the Grand Cherokee, although it will be the FIAT version of the DIESEL and not the US made version.


@Axel61

How do you explain 4 banger A6 & 528i?

EPA needs to be gone.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

I think it is pretty safe to say that the F30 is going to get a 4 cylinder diesel. There have been a few reports about it. The M57 is being moved upmarket for the 5 (in Europe), 6 and x cars.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Axel61 said:


> @AutoUnion, you mean a $50k car with a 4 cylinder, noway Jose. Nobody is going to buy that, at least JEEP is coming with their I6 Diesel for the Grand Cherokee, although it will be the FIAT version of the DIESEL and not the US made version.


And the A6 and 5 series are both sold with 2.0T.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I think it is pretty safe to say that the F30 is going to get a 4 cylinder diesel. There have been a few reports about it. The M57 is being moved upmarket for the 5 (in Europe), 6 and x cars.


M57 is old news. It's the N57 now.

And yes, hopefully F30 comes with a small diesel. I'd love to get one as a DD


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Pat_X5 said:


> Are the diesel engines coming from their commercial truck line ?


Seems likely that they'd come from Europe.All car makers (including GM and Ford) produce many diesels for their European customers,Diesels are not unknown to GM.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> @AutoUnion, you mean a $50k car with a 4 cylinder, noway Jose. Nobody is going to buy that, at least JEEP is coming with their I6 Diesel for the Grand Cherokee, although it will be the FIAT version of the DIESEL and not the US made version.


And why would the Caddy be $50k? I bet if the new 3 series had a 4 banger diesel that it would be around 50k when all said and done if not more depending on what "done" was


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> And why would the Caddy be $50k? I bet if the new 3 series had a 4 banger diesel that it would be around 50k when all said and done if not more depending on what "done" was


You really think so? The new 335i stickers at less than $43K. I can't believe the 4 cyl 'd would be more than the 335i.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

d geek said:


> You really think so? The new 335i stickers at less than $43K. I can't believe the 4 cyl 'd would be more than the 335i.


I mean loaded up 3 series diesel with all the toys and MSport will probably be about $50k


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> You really think so? The new 335i stickers at less than $43K. I can't believe the 4 cyl 'd would be more than the 335i.


Yeah and a 335d started off at $45k but look how high the msrp got when people stacked on the options to make them "done". So yes I do really think so for the new 3 and if it had a 4 banger diesel option.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's what I've been able to find so far on the 'net:


> Prices to be between 35,350 euros (320d) and 43,600 euros (335i)


and from Australia:


> 320d - $60,900
> 328i - $66,900
> 335i - $91,900


If an F30 335i has an MSRP of $42400 US, then how would a 320d end up at $50K? :dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The same way a 2011 335d could go from $45k to $60k.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Allow me one more try 
bmw.de shows the 320d being ***8364;2K less than a 328i, which lists for $34900 here in the US. Let's say the extra emissions equipment needed over here adds $2K to the price. I suppose if you really tried to reach $50K you really could, but that would be adding >40% to the list price.

I feel pretty confident that you'd be able to buy a US 320d for <$40K


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I wonder why N20 F30 is not called 320i? I dislike BMW's nomenclature.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> Allow me one more try
> bmw.de shows the 320d being €2K less than a 328i, which lists for $34900 here in the US. Let's say the extra emissions equipment needed over here adds $2K to the price. I suppose if you really tried to reach $50K you really could, but that would be adding >40% to the list price.
> 
> I feel pretty confident that you'd be able to buy a US 320d for <$40K


How much are each option packages and what are all the options most owners insist upon having? Like I said most people racked on a good $15k in options to the 335d's msrp so I see no reason why that will be changing on a future model.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

bayoucity said:


> I wonder why N20 F30 is not called 320i? I dislike BMW's nomenclature.


It's been going on for decades - the E24 engine went from a 2.0L to 1.8L in '79 or '80, and the name remained 320i. The E23 7 had a 745i with a turbo version of the M30 3L. The E30 325es was a 2.7L engine, which was also the exact same engine in the E28 328es.

Live with it.


----------

